# VISA 190 Spouse Restriction



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a silly question

If I am applying for 190 and if I am not claiming for Partner Points, If I get an Invite for a State, can my partner who will be on dependent visa work anywhere, or is she also restricted to the state where I go invite?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a silly question
> 
> ...


No idea but logically speaking with every right comes an obligation 

So if the dependant has the same right as the primary, then the dependent should also have the same obligation 

Would be interesting to read other comments especially the moderators 
Cheers


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Apart from geographical restrictions, are there any other differences for the dependent visa for 189 and 190?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No idea but logically speaking with every right comes an obligation
> 
> So if the dependant has the same right as the primary, then the dependent should also have the same obligation
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy, Lets see what others say


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as I know, if you and your spouse hold 190 visa, doesn’t matter who the primary applicant is....you can work anywhere in the state for initial 2 yrs. 

If you happen to secure a job other than your sponsoring state, its a wise approach to let immigration know about new opportunity. 

Hope this helps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

I wrote to NSW before asking the same question and here is the official answer. It may not be the case for other states


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a silly question
> 
> ...


Thats a good question. 

and as per response above it makes sense.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

tonhudung said:


> I wrote to NSW before asking the same question and here is the official answer. It may not be the case for other states




Great!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

In the VIC declaration, the applicant is committing that he AND his dependent will live in VIC for 2 years

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

I think primary applicant and dependent have same obligations. If some rule apply on main applicant , I don’t see any reason why it wouldn’t be applicable on dependent. Law keeps on changing and maybe they will have more clarity on this topic in future. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

In itself, pr of a dependent post entry is independent of a main applicant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> I think primary applicant and dependent have same obligations. If some rule apply on main applicant , I don’t see any reason why it wouldn’t be applicable on dependent. Law keeps on changing and maybe they will have more clarity on this topic in future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nothing is absolute mate, look at the response to me from NSW government, only the main applicant needs to live and work in NSW for 2 years. Other states may think otherwise. 

You can say that all rules must apply to both, others can also say that since the main applicant already fulfill the requirements, why must impose it to the rest of the family. Either way makes sense tho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Nothing is absolute mate, look at the response to me from NSW government, only the main applicant needs to live and work in NSW for 2 years. Other states may think otherwise.
> 
> You can say that all rules must apply to both, others can also say that since the main applicant already fulfill the requirements, why must impose it to the rest of the family. Either way makes sense tho


VIC on paper makes you commit for both you and your family for the 2 year rule

Cheers


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> VIC on paper makes you commit for both you and your family for the 2 year rule
> 
> Cheers


Exactly my point  nothing is absolute, Vic thinks all family members must subject to the same obligation while NSW does not think so.

While usually all family members stay in the same state anyway, in some rare cases, they may not


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tonhudung said:


> Exactly my point  nothing is absolute, Vic thinks all family members must subject to the same obligation while NSW does not think so.
> 
> 
> 
> While usually all family members stay in the same state anyway, in some rare cases, they may not




I would rather hear it from vic officials...  like in case of NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would rather hear it from vic officials...  like in case of NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read the VIC declaration that you are required to sign when you apply for sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

Bullet2424 said:


> As far as I know, if you and your spouse hold 190 visa, doesn’t matter who the primary applicant is....you can work anywhere in the state for initial 2 yrs.
> 
> If you happen to secure a job other than your sponsoring state, its a wise approach to let immigration know about new opportunity.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> I wrote to NSW before asking the same question and here is the official answer. It may not be the case for other states




Thanks buddy, Hope this is applicable for all the states.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

sreejithakaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a silly question
> 
> ...


Definitely the same obligation. clear logic.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

MartinPlace said:


> Definitely the same obligation. clear logic.


Are you sure it is clear logic? what logic? read previous comments


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

sreejithakaz said:


> Thanks buddy, Hope this is applicable for all the states.




Why would dependent live in the other city ? Purpose of moving is to go with family and find a job. It doesn’t make sense to me that partner would be willing to live in different city esp when you are going together. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> Why would dependent live in the other city ? Purpose of moving is to go with family and find a job. It doesn’t make sense to me that partner would be willing to live in different city esp when you are going together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because you haven't heard of enough stories for this to make sense to you.

For e.g. for my case, our preferred city is Melbourne because we already have a number of relatives living in Melbourne. I have wife and kid so living near relatives would be best given that we just moved to a new city. 
However, I want to pursue my PhD (I'm currently in my 2nd year of the PhD programme) but the school is University of Sydney so we don't live in the same city at the moment. I have to take train to Melbourne once or twice a month to visit my family though.

Another case that I personally know is my friend's family. His wife was looking for a job and almost all employers ask her for LOCAL experience. The only company gives her an offer is in a different city. In the end, she needed to take the opportunity and go work in that city for about 1 year and come back again to have 1 year local experience.

Life is not always straightforward, isn't it?


----------



## sreejithakaz (Oct 7, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Because you haven't heard of enough stories for this to make sense to you.
> 
> For e.g. for my case, our preferred city is Melbourne because we already have a number of relatives living in Melbourne. I have wife and kid so living near relatives would be best given that we just moved to a new city.
> However, I want to pursue my PhD (I'm currently in my 2nd year of the PhD programme) but the school is University of Sydney so we don't live in the same city at the moment. I have to take train to Melbourne once or twice a month to visit my family though.
> ...


Well Said!


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> Because you haven't heard of enough stories for this to make sense to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well what you are saying make sense also. I just shared my personal opinion. If I move to Australia, I would ideally live with my family . I wouldn’t let them stay away from me in other city in unknown country. Yes life is not straightforward and it depends what is your priority. We all come from different background , culture and values and hence have different choices.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

